# Too much food?



## dribean (Nov 11, 2008)

My hedgie has been eating more and more over the past few weeks and gets a little crazy when I don't feed her more.

I know she isn't eating out of boredom because she eats it all in one sitting, not picking at it, but I'm soon feeding her about a quarter cup of food a day which in my opinion is a bit much for her size

She weighs about 220g, length I have not measured yet.

This a bit too much or is this normal for a hedgie?

Thanks 

http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak- ... 09_595.jpg[attachment=0:12e4bb0c]Bunzorz.jpg[/attachment:12e4bb0c]


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

How old is she? Babies tend to eat much more while they're growing. My hedgie ate more than 1/4 cup(probably more like 1/3 cup) a day and slowly ate less as he grew. 

How is her activity level? If she's consistantly running on her wheel a lot and, in general active, then I wouldn't worry too much. Just keep weighing her on a regular basis and if it seems like she is gaining too much weight, then start limiting her food.


----------



## dribean (Nov 11, 2008)

currently she runs for about half an hour to an hour each night around the whole house in her ball and she'll be somewhere between 5 and 7 months, I was never really sure how old she was but I think she's more towards 7 months. is there anyway to tell what might be too much weight for a hedgie or no since they're all different sizes?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If she can roll up completely in a ball, and has no "fat pockets" under her arms and such, she shouldn't be overweight.

Based on the pic you provided she looks like she is a perfectly healthy weight. Free feeding is probably best, I wouldn't limit food unless she wasn't able to exercise and was very overweight.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

a bit off topic...but do you have a wheel for her? all hedgies need to have a wheel to run on during the night


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

You'll have to be careful with those balls. Because hedgies could get their little toes and nails stuck in the ventilation slits that are all over the ball. Some are fine with it, and there are some hedgies who have ripped their nails out because of the slits. 

It is preferred for the hedgies to run on a flat surface, that includes their wheel as well. Metal mesh wheels are definately not suitable. 

If you don't already, it's best to have a wheel inside of her cage. My hedgie runs on his wheel for hours. When he was in my room, I'd sometimes wake up during the night and he's still running on the wheel, when I fell asleep listening to him running. (he's got a flying saucer)


----------



## Cimredopyh (Oct 13, 2008)

I too feel it is probably best to give her as much food as she wants, especially if she is finishing it all in one sitting and going crazy for more! :lol: . Hedgehogs usually wake a few times in the night, and sometimes even during the day, to eat small meals. Free feeding complements their natural eating pattern very well and over eating is not typical for hedgehogs. 

From the picture she 'looks' to be a trim girl and in no danger of being over weight, and at 220 g she sounds either petite or young. As the other mentioned a young growing hedgehog really needs all the food it can get  

Im not sure how much a quarter cup amounts to but the 'rough' average amount most adult hedgehogs eat is 2-3 full tablespoons, but again, babies eat more.

( she is very sweet, i love the dainty paws neatly put together <3 )


----------



## dribean (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you everybody for all the advice! And to those who asked- I keep her nails under control and I do pay attention when she's in her ball. I've heard those horror stories, too, and have witnessed them at my job with the hamsters and gerbils. (I work as a Pet Care Associate/Dog Groomer at PetSmart)

Also, no, I do not have a wheel because I let her run around as much as she will before starting to sleep in the ball during the late evening and nighttime because (and I know this since she wakes me up at night every time SHE wakes up [light sleeper and she's right next to my bed]) it seems that when she runs around until she's tired in her ball that during the night she wakes up a few times and each time she'll eat and then immediately go back to sleep.

Also, she's in a 20g long tank; I have tested out a few different wheels at my job and at my house and it seems the only wheels she'd be comfortable running on don't fit in the tank without the tank being opened and her having no walking room.

I DEFINITELY plan on getting a bigger tank for her with more room (like a tall tank that allows me to rig a second story for her to sleep and eat and the bottom for the wheel, or something) but as I'm sure you all know, tanks are expensive and as I don't move out into my own apartment for a few months, I don't really have much space, either. But I have been keeping my eye open on Craig's List all the time, just in case something really amazing comes up. If I get a good deal, I'll take it regardless of space 

And before anybody points this out, I already know that tanks are bad for pretty much all small animals and pocket pets because of the ventilation, but before I got her I did a ton of research and heard a few stories of hedgies hurting themselves climbing on wire cages and decided to keep her in a tank. So to make this living situation work for her little respiratory system, I clean the litter box out every single day.

Thank you again, everybody!!!


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

A wheel is pretty vital since in the wild they can run up to 5-10 miles a night and there have even been reports of some running that much on their wheels by those who have rigged up an odometer. My little one runs anywhere from 4-6 hours at night when the lights are out in the room. She only takes a break for a minute or two every now and then to get a quick bite and back to the wheeling. As far as leaving the tank open...is that not an option? With the smooth walls there is virtually no chance of her climbing out. And i assure you, she would prefer a wheel over the floor space it takes up.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Plastic sterelite or rubbermaid bins can be safely ventilated, provide ample floor space on one level, and are very inexpensive compared to glass tanks.


----------



## dribean (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, that's a wonderful idea, Reaper, thank you!


----------

